# Wanted - Pine finger joint tweed laquer cab for champ



## hillbilly (Sep 4, 2010)

Hello Gang
I am looking to purchase a tweed laquer combo cab for my champ chassis and 8" speaker.
I know there are serveral offerings in the USA and may have to go there. 
Let me know if you know of somebody who does this type of work.
Cheers


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Look up Memphis Amps from the USA. I have one of his tweed deluxe cabs and it is excellent. Appears to be a fairly small time builder who puts out quality vs quantity. Shipping was very reasonable too.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have one of these from Mather Cabinet Company in Nashville. They're very well made and the aged laquered Tweed looks really nice.
The Mather Amp Cabinet Company: Guitar, Speaker and Vintage Replica Cabinets for Amplifier Builders

Brian


----------

